# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  اعشقها  لكنها لا تحبني

## عاشقه k

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

لو سمحتووو اريد فتاه عاقله ان تحل لي هذه المشكله

انا احب فتاه من مدرستي ولكن المشكله انها لا تحبني ماذا افعل كي تحبني

انا لم ارد قول هذا لهاا لكن فتااه وقحه قالت لهاا 

ولا ادري ماذا افعل 

سالت صديقتي لانهاا صديقتهاا هل هي تريد مكالمتي قالت لا ادري لكنهاا خجلوووله بزياده 

و ما تحب احد يكلمهاا يحبهاا ابدا

وانا اريد الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## عاشقه k

تكفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ساعدوووووووووني تكفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
طاب مساءكِ والصباح...أهلاً بكِ عزيزتي بين اسرتك.. 



بنظري ....الحب مشاعر عظيمة....وأحاسيس طاهرة ...من ينبوع الصداقة يسقي أوردته ليحيا... 
واللي اتضح لي من خلال كلامك خية إنك ماتعرفي البنت ولاتربطك بها رابطة صداقة...!! 
هنا يبدو أن حبكِ من معرفة سطحية إذا لم يكن من أول نظرة..... 

من وجهة نظري..إذا لم يرتكز الحب على دعائم أخوة وصداقة تسبقه......فلا دعائم له خصوصاً أنه من طرف واحد... 

إذا كنتي حابة إن علاقتكم تتوطد...فاقبليها صديقة ....ولتقبلكِ كذلك....ولاتكتفي بمجرد إعجاب.... 

بس إن كيف تقدر هي تحبك...هذي مسألة ربانية مااحد يقدر يخوض في تفاصيلها لأن محيط القلب مااحد بامكانه يتدخل فيه إلا رب العالمين...هو اللي يزرع الحب والتآلف بين البشر.....!! 


خية أقول لك شي واتمنى ماتاخذيه بحساسية ...في بعض البنات يخافوا من الحب الفجائي كذا وحدة مالهم علاقة قوية بها وتحبهم....وأظنهم معذورين لأن الزمن انقلب....لأن البعض بعيد الشر عنك ...حركاتهم مو مثل بنت لبنت... 
الله يكفينا الشر....فتحسي البنات ماقامت تآمن حتى للشخص من نفس الجنس والعياذ بالله... 


ويمكن يكون الخجل هو اللي طاغي عليها...خصوصاً إنها عرفت إنك تكّني لها هالمشاعر..... 
ويمكن ويمكن..الله العالم يمكن هي تكن لك مشاعر أخوة صادقة ......!! 
تقربي منها كأخت وصديقة ......واعرفيها أكثر....بعدين بتشوفي اشياء كثيرة راح تتغير..... 
راح تشوفي قلوبكم على بعض إن شاء الله بفضل من الله.... 


اتمنى أكون أعطيت موضوعك حقه..لأني احسه يتشبع لعدة أفكار....... 
واتمنى تتقبلي وجهة نظري ... 

دعائي بأن تحوطكِ عناية الرب..وتسقط على قلبكِ ألطاف محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مااعرف في دي المواضيع
بس حبيت ارد 
ان شاء الله تكون ساعدتش دموووعه 
بانتظار جديدكـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## كبرياء

هذآ إنتي قلتيهآ  ..
دآمهآ مآتحبك مـآله دآعـي كل هالمغآمرآت العنيفه بآسم هالحب ..!
وكيف يعني تصير وقحه لو مآ بآدلتك المشآعر ؟!
مجبوره هي بنظرك ؟؟ 
ونفس الشي قلتي إنهآ خجوله و يمكن خجلها سبب اللي صـآر ..}
الحب أحلى من أنه يضيع على هالأشيـآء الفآضيه .. 
تعلمي درس أنه مو شي أجبآري .. 
وحبيهآ بمبدأ [ الصدآقه والأخوهـ ] تكسبيهآ لصفك .. 
إذآ ظلت رآفضه توآجدكـ فالأفضل لكـ أن تنسحبي وتسحبي معكـ قلبك ..!!
[ عطي قلبك للي يحبه مو للي تحبيه ]
سلـآإأم .!

----------


## Habit Roman

الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــه ويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
منهــم
أخيتي لانستطيع جبر أي شخص أنه يحبناً مستحيل 
{ لاينجبر قلب على قلب}
مثل ماقالوا لك الأعضاء تقربي منها كوني لها صديقة وخير صديقة
باأخلاقك ونفسيتك الحلو وشيء فشيء ستحبك البنت
بعض الاخوات يستخدمون معنى الحب للأشياء أخرى 
لاتكوني إذا كلمت بنت تنزعجين بمعنى الغيرة 
موفقة لكل خير وصلاح
تحياتي

----------


## my angel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..
اختي بقولش وجهة نظري واعتقد انها صحيحه
انتين تحبيها صح ؟؟ وتبي تتقربي منها اوكي
بس اذا تقربتي منها وش تستفيدي ووش تبي منها 
انتين بنت وهي بنت احلى شئ المفروض يجمعكم هو الصداقه والاخوه الطاهره العفيفه
تحبيها كصديقه بس مو لدرجه تغاري احد يتقرب منها ااو تحبيها حب مجنون وعشق
انتين الحين تضيعي مشاعرش وعواطفش بتصرفش 
فكري بعقلش مابتستفيدي شئ 
وحافظي على هالمشاعر لزوج المستقبل 
اتمنى تتقبلي وجهه نظري 
تحياتي 
My angel

----------


## عاشقه k

انتم لم تفهموني بعد انا احبهاا اريد ان اتقرب ليهاا كصديقه وليس حب هذه الايام 

اريد ان اكوون معهاا علاقه صادقه ان اكوون صديقه معهاا 

وهي ايضا لم تفهمني بعد

انا اريــد التقرب منهااا كثير هي لم تقل انهاا لا تحبني

لكن هي لا تحب احد يحبهاا بدرجه الجنون

وانا اريد ان اكون صداقه بنت الى بنت وليس 

حركات هذه الايام ابـــدا 

اريـــد ان تكون لي كاخت كصديقه 

ولكن لا ادري مذا افعل ابدا 

هل تساعدووني اكثر

ومشكورين كلكم

----------


## قطرة عطاء

[

سالت صديقتي لانهاا صديقتهاا هل هي تريد مكالمتي قالت لا ادري لكنهاا خجلوووله بزياده 

و ما تحب احد يكلمهاا يحبهاا ابدا

وانا اريد الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ[/quote]

عذرا لتطفلي لأني لست فتاة عاقلة ، وربما أحمل حلا لمشكلتك فأحببت المساعدة 

طالما أن صديقتك صديقتها إذا الموضوع سهل لوجود الواسطة الكفيلة بالتقريب بينكم اجعلي المواضيع في البداية تكون رسمية أكاديمية بمعنى ( شوفي هي باي مادة ممتازة واطلبي من صديقتك والتي هي صديقتها أيضا أن تطلب منها شرح سؤال أو موضوع في المادة لكليكما بعدها تكلمي معها عن الدراسة والمدرسة ومشاكلها ( جدي موضوعا يحمل رابط وهم مشترك ) بعد هذا لأنها شرحت لك المادة لازم تشكريها فتقدمي لها هدية ثم تطلبي منها مساعدة في شيء آخر وتقدمي لها " عزومة على عشا أو فطور في المدرسة " وهكذا حتى تتقوى علاقتك بها 

وباختصار زي ما كونتي صداقه مع صديقتها يمكنك أن تكوني صداقه معاها بس الصبر جميل 

بالتوفيق

----------


## عاشقه k

هي ممتازه في كل المواد لكن استحي اطلب منها هذا الشي هع 


عطيني حل غير واذا ما حصلت ارجع لهذا الحل

وشكرا

----------


## أموله

اول شي اككسبي صدآقتها شوي شوي بتكسبي اخوتها شوي شوي بتكسبي محبتها

----------


## عاشقه k

شلون اصير صديقتهاا 

يعني اروح لها واقول لها ابي اصير صديقتك مي عدله

----------


## Habit Roman

في أشياء واجد تقدري تصير لها صديقة 
أول حاجة السلام  والأحوال مثل أذا شفتي صديقتك واقفة معاها أوقفي معاهم  سولفي معاهم بالمواضيع الي يسولفون فيها 
مو اذا كنت معاها توقفي وتستحين ولاتتكلمين معاها شوي شوي بتشوفي حالك انت تتكلم معاها بدون صديقتكم

----------


## عاشقه k

خخخخخ ياريت اقدر اسويهااا 

بس اتخيل حالي واقفه معاهم استحي

----------


## Habit Roman

بخجلك هذا مستحيل تتقربي ليها 
تبغيها مثلا هي تجي تسولف معاك

----------


## my angel

!!!!!! ...ْ}

----------


## عاشقه k

ههههههههههههه 

كان زين لو هي تجي تسولف معي

هو انا قلت باكلمهاا يا برسائل الجوال هذا اذا عطتني رقمهاا

او بالورق بالمدرسه

----------


## my angel

اذا انتين تبغي صداقتها 
.. ليش تستحي تكلميها وتوقفي وياها ؟؟
!!!! ...ْ}

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مع اني ماافهم في الامور وااجد 
بس اني معاش خيوووه
 my angel
في كل كلمه قلتيها 
اذا تبغي صداقتها ليش الحيا ؟؟!!
خلي عندش شوي ثقه بالنفس
ان شاء الله تنحل 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## my angel

ان شاء الله تنحل 
مع ان راسي بدأ مايفهم للموضوع 

سي يو ..ْ~

----------


## عاشقه k

انا صح اريد مصادقتهاا 

بس الغلط ان صديقتي فهمت موضوعي غلط و قالت لهاا اني احبهاا 

وهي فهمت غلط ما فهمت اني اريد مصادقتهاا 

وشلون تبوني اوجهاا ...؟؟!!

----------


## بنـت الجود

> انا صح اريد مصادقتهاا








> بس الغلط ان صديقتي فهمت موضوعي غلط و قالت لهاا اني احبهاا  
> 
> وهي فهمت غلط ما فهمت اني اريد مصادقتهاا 
> 
> 
> وشلون تبوني اوجهاا ...؟؟!!



 
سلام .... 

الصداقة أحلى شيء بهالدنيا


و لما يربطكم الحب الطاهر النقي تتقوى العلاقة أكثر


و اذا تبي مصاحبة البنت من رأيي تبدأي بالسلام و الإبتسامة


و تسولفي معاها من خلال صديقتك و مالك بالخجل في هالموقف


انتوا بنات مثل بعض و بنفس المدرسة مثل ماقلتي و حلو التعارف


و مع الوقت انتي بتتخلصي من سوء الفهم اللي سببته لك صاحبتك


لازم تكون عندك شوي جرأة عشان تقدري تتعاملي مع هالموقف

 و موفقة ان شاءالله لكل خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*منذ البداية* 

*ما ابي اكسر مجاديفك زي ما يقولون* 

*الصداقة شيء والحب شيء آخر لا يجتمعان* 

*لكن في حالتك هنا وما تريدينه هو امر شخصي من المفترض ان يكون بينكما وان تفكري فيه بشخصك انتِ* 
*فقط لا ولا وجود للإستشارة هنا ابداً* 

*ما تريدينه انتِ هو طلب الصداقة فإذا كان الطرف الآخر لا يريد الصداقة فلماذا تتثاقلي عليه في كل الامور* 

*تخيلي فقط لو ان ابسط مشكلة حدثت بينكما هل ستصمد الصداقة التي ستجمعكما ؟؟؟؟*

*وانت الذي طلبتيها - الصداقة - بأي طريقة كانت ......*

*فهل انتِ مستعدة للذ والهوان في سبيل التقرب الى اي احد* 

*صداقة مثل اللي تطلبيها وبالطريقة اللي تطلبيها الآن .........ستسبب لكِ الذل والهوان* 

*فأنتِ لا تعرفين ما هذه البنت وما طبيعتها وما ظروفها التي تعيش فيها ؟؟؟*

*الأفضل التفكير في مستقبلكِ ودراستكِ والتركيز على هذه الأمور فهذا افضل مما تطلبيه بمليووووون مرة* 

*ولا تنسي بأن مسقبل البنت في بيت زوجها وأولادها ومستقبلها الوظيفي او غيره* 

*صحيح بأن الصداقات ستبقى ........لكن ليس بالمستوى الذي تتصوريه* 

*فكري في الموضوع من زاوية أخرى أختي ولا تتسرعي في طلب أي شيء* 

*سواء في طلب صداقة أحدهم أو في التعامل مع احد* 

*وبصراحة ما تطلبيه هنا شيء غرييييييييييب* 

*فهل الصداقة .......بالطلب والايجاب ؟؟؟؟*

*الصداقة شيء ينبع من القلب وانجذاب الروح نحو الطرف الآخر* 

*فمان الله*

----------

